# Hair algae eaters



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a planted 10 gallon tank that has some hair algae. I was wondering if there is anything small enough and plant-freindly would eat the algae?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never found anything, and I have plecos and nerites in my tank with hair algae. Fast growing plants like vallisneria help outcompete it and if it still gets too thick I use a tiny amount (like 2 teaspoons for 40 gallons) of hydrogen peroxide solution directly on the in-tank background to knock it back occasionally. Soaking the rocks in a bucket in water and hydrogen peroxide helps too if it's growing on the rocks.

Are you sure it's hair algae? What are your nitrates?


----------



## S&amp;T (Jul 27, 2009)

Siamese Algae Eaters will eat the hair algae. Just be sure that it is a true SAE not a flase SAE or a chinese algae eater.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like hair algae to me. I donâ€™t know what my nitrates are, but the only thing in the tank other then plants are four snails. There isn't much hair algae, but I thought if there was something to eat it then I could give it a good home. I leave the lights on 20 hrs a day so that is my guess as the factor for growing it. Its not a problem, just thought I'd ask about something to eat it for future reference.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Those SAE's look like the real deal. Says they can grow to 5.5 inches though. Maybe a little too big for a 10 gallon?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, SAE's need to be in a group, in a planted tank, and at least 48" long.


----------



## JohnB_2 (Jan 7, 2009)

My goby eats hair algea - Stiphodon atropurpureus


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Try cutting back your lighting time. I only have my lights on for 8-9 hours in my planted tanks.

You could try some amano shrimp.

SAEs are not suitable for a 10 gallon.

Excel can also be used to kill algae. You can double or even triple the recommended dose (especially if you have no stock in there.)


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Florida Flagfish, _Jordanella floridae_, will also eat hair algae, will not harm the plants. However, the males are quite territorial, and can get a little aggressive. Depends on what the other fish are.

In a 10, I'd use the hydrogen peroxide. Use a pipette or syringe and squirt it directly onto the algae for best effect.


----------

